
Heremo.com what do you think about this project? - tkowalczyk

======
jw2013
So now let me be the bad guy in good faith:

1\. you may want to consider edit your post url to link to you site. some
people will not even bother looking at your site if they need to type your
site name into their browser.

2\. your site looks terrible on my mobile phone (samsung galaxy s4). I can't
even see any content except a video, background and buttons. I tried to reload
10 times and all I got extra were some non-text glyphs. if this bug is
reproducible, I suggest you fix your mobile site asap. you probably do not
want to push your potential user away by having a not working mobile site.

Sorry if it sounds a bit harsh, I do not intend to be. Just want to provide
some, hopefully helpful ,feedback.

------
ariejan
What @jw2013 said. I use Chrome, and I can't see anything except a few blue
bars and a video.

------
japhyr
[http://heremo.com](http://heremo.com)

